

AHOY – Tell your friends where you are - bichiliad
http://www.getahoy.com/

======
edoceo
See also Glympse and OnMyWay -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8038775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8038775)

------
probably_wrong
All I'm seeing is a ship's wheel, but clicking on it does nothing. Apparently
it should be playing a sound.

Is that all there is to this webpage?

~~~
bichiliad
The page is just a landing page, I believe you need to install the app.

